# Cutting 24 gauge hurrcane panels



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have to cut about a dozen of these hurricane panels, 24 gauge galvanized steel.













The cut is difficult because of the heavier gauge, and cutting through the up-across-down-across pattern.


I tried a tin snip, no good.


My next move was going to be an angle grinder with a thin metal blade or a diamond blade, but I thought I would ask here first if anyone has a better idea.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm going to subscribe as I'm not very knowledgeable in metal fabricating....

But how about a recip saw with a fine metal blade....???


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A circular saw, with a Carborundum (carbide) blade.

Rig a straight edge from 2X and clamp it to the panel, hang the cutoff over the edge of a sawhorse, table, or other sturdy object.

Have a catcher ( 2nd person) to catch the cutoff, and follow the straight edge guide.



ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I'm going to subscribe as I'm not very knowledgeable in metal fabricating....
> 
> But how about a recip saw with a fine metal blade....???



While it can be done that way it would be hard to control the cut [straight line] .... or at least it would for me.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Look into the use of a Pneumatic or Electric metal shears just make sure to get the correct blades. Also there are the sheet Metal nibblers that come both Pneumatic & elect.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Neal: Sold! 

I change my recommendation, from the Carborundum to the DIABLO.

Quicker, leaves the cut cleaner, and not hot. 

Still a straight edge would help to keep it straight.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Neal: Sold!
> 
> I change my recommendation, from the Carborundum to the DIABLO.
> 
> ...


Years ago I watched a show about the steel mills and they were cutting great big slabs with a saw you might see in a saw mill and have always wondered why we couldn't have that. If I was still cutting rebar I would want that blade. :wink2:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I watch a lot of the car shows on the Motortrend channel, and am always impressed by how good they are at cutting car metal with an angle grinder or die grinder with a very thin abrasive blade.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Now they are making saws that will catch the metal shards.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

When cutting the metal siding for various projects I had going on I used a circular saw with a standard plywood blade installed backwards . Cut fine but is noisy so wear ear protection .


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> My next move was going to be *an angle grinder with a thin metal cutting blade* or


Ayuh,...... This, ^^^, is how I would go about it,.....


----------



## tom_poconos (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been looking for a sheet metal cutter myself. Have you looked at nibblers? If you have a compressor you can pick up an air nibbler for about $30 at harborfreight. If you don't have a compressor like me, you can get a nibbler attachment for an impact driver for about $40 on amazon. Nibblers will cut up to 14 gauge, so it should make light work of 24 gauge. Electric nibblers are a rip.

Anyway, a nibbler might be the cheapest option but it might not be the straightest cut.


----------



## Metalhot (Dec 3, 2019)

tom_poconos said:


> I've been looking for a sheet metal cutter myself. Have you looked at nibblers? If you have a compressor you can pick up an air nibbler for about $30 at harborfreight. If you don't have a compressor like me, you can get a nibbler attachment for an impact driver for about $40 on amazon. Nibblers will cut up to 14 gauge, so it should make light work of 24 gauge. Electric nibblers are a rip.
> 
> Anyway, a nibbler might be the cheapest option but it might not be the straightest cut.


I was looking at the HF nibbler just last weekend. There's was listed at 16 gauge max cut. Which, like you said would make light work of the job. I've heard of roofers liking the nibblers for the long lines they have to do. Downside to the nibblers is the crescent cutouts that they leave behind and get dug into your footwear. I have used circular saws with metal blades before and they are not to bad. Noisy beyond reason, but convenient. I would try the nibbler first.


----------

